# RobK's setup



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is my equipment!

Klipsch RF3 II
Klipsch RC3 II
Klipsch RS3 II
Klipsch SW12
Yamaha RX-V2300
Hughes Direct TV DVR
Pioneer DV 45 A
Panasonic DMR-ES20
Roku SB 1001
Xbox (old school version)
Mitsubishi old beast rear projection TV:sarcastic: 

The sad thing is my surrounds and my subwoofer have been in storage for the past 6 months b/c my wife didn't want them in the living room . They will be coming out when my basement HT is done:flex:


----------

